# Genuine tiromel t3



## musclebabe3101 (Aug 30, 2017)

I am a female bodybuilder ive competeed winning miss britain with nac. My family has hereditary thyroid disease which i now have. The nhs refuse to treat me with t3 even though my symptoms are so bad ive piled on weight and sleep all day. I am a very energetic person and hate the weight ive added. And i am after tiromel as i used it once a friend bought it back from turkey for me and was absolutely amazing stuff within days all symptoms went and was able to train again. Really hope someone can help with this as i am desperate. Below is my picture showing how less a bodyfat i used to have only 3 years ago. Please help

View attachment 145099


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/290457-asking-about-steroid-sites/?do=embed


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

First of as pointed out asking for sources for illegal drugs is not allowed

secondly if you are who you say you are you must know lots of bodybuilders... why not just ask them... sorry but your post and who you are makes no sense, I could probably walk into any gym, train and within a week have some decent sources... yet you claim to be in the top tier and can't?? Pull the other one...


----------



## musclebabe3101 (Aug 30, 2017)

superdrol said:


> First of as pointed out asking for sources for illegal drugs is not allowed
> 
> secondly if you are who you say you are you must know lots of bodybuilders... why not just ask them... sorry but your post and who you are makes no sense, I could probably walk into any gym, train and within a week have some decent sources... yet you claim to be in the top tier and can't?? Pull the other one...


 I am who i say i am, you can believe what you want. I am also a suffering thyroid patient on t4 and still ill with all the symptoms from exhaustion to weight gain. I was after a specific make that i cant get from local gym, and tbh i havent trained in a long time due to illness. And the people i used to go to are not doing it anymore, and like i said the ones that are are wrong dose and wrong make. i have been warned about sourcing, and didnt realise i was breaking rules. I wont do it again and have apologised i didnt want or mean to upset anyone. also i never said top tier after all my shows were still at amatuer level, and also this drug is not illegal at all, and is perfectly ok to buy for personal use. Our NHS only has 1 type of t3 which i can get from chemist with private prescription, but we are talking £1000 a month as the nhs wont look to europe for other makes etc. there are thousands of sufferers like me who's lives arebeing taken away from them as they can not convert t4 to t3. The nhs is a joke when it comes to treating hypothyroidism only now prescribing t4 as t3 too expensive but the pharmacy they use has a monopoly on them as theyve not sourced anywhere else.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

musclebabe3101 said:


> I am who i say i am, you can believe what you want. I am also a suffering thyroid patient on t4 and still ill with all the symptoms from exhaustion to weight gain. I was after a specific make that i cant get from local gym, and tbh i havent trained in a long time due to illness. And the people i used to go to are not doing it anymore, and like i said the ones that are are wrong dose and wrong make. i have been warned about sourcing, and didnt realise i was breaking rules. I wont do it again and have apologised i didnt want or mean to upset anyone. also i never said top tier after all my shows were still at amatuer level, and also this drug is not illegal at all, and is perfectly ok to buy for personal use. Our NHS only has 1 type of t3 which i can get from chemist with private prescription, but we are talking £1000 a month as the nhs wont look to europe for other makes etc. there are thousands of sufferers like me who's lives arebeing taken away from them as they can not convert t4 to t3. The nhs is a joke when it comes to treating hypothyroidism only now prescribing t4 as t3 too expensive but the pharmacy they use has a monopoly on them as theyve not sourced anywhere else.


 Thyroid medication is illegal to buy without a prescription

no one cares if you are top tier or lower tier whatever that is....you have a great physique but i certainly would not call NAC in this country top tier, putting that aside you cannot ask for sources of prescription only medication on the forum.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

By top tier I meant of people who train not body building shows... are you telling me you know no body builders or people who use gear?? I find that hard to believe, but hey ho...

if you can go private a prescription still costs 8.40, you don't pay more for drugs if it's a private prescription or done at a local surgery?? So the cost makes no difference...

as for your request... google tiromel t3 and you will find what you need, wasn't that hard???


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Interesting read!

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/ripped-female-bodybuilder-who-flexed-8479649

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3704749/Globe-trotting-BODYBUILDER-exposed-benefits-cheat-stole-42-000-disability-allowance-claiming-arthritis-bad-couldn-t-walk.html


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> Interesting read!
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/ripped-female-bodybuilder-who-flexed-8479649
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3704749/Globe-trotting-BODYBUILDER-exposed-benefits-cheat-stole-42-000-disability-allowance-claiming-arthritis-bad-couldn-t-walk.html


 OP is most likely just a troll who stole someone else' pics.


----------



## musclebabe3101 (Aug 30, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> Interesting read!
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/ripped-female-bodybuilder-who-flexed-8479649
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3704749/Globe-trotting-BODYBUILDER-exposed-benefits-cheat-stole-42-000-disability-allowance-claiming-arthritis-bad-couldn-t-walk.html


 You have no right to judge me you do not know me. And never believe what the papers say.half of what was said has now been retracted from original article and they compensated me for it. Ive struggled all my life and yeah i didnt tell em i was a bit more capable but there hasnever been a day in my life i havent felt extreme pain. And you know what if i was a business person robbing the tax man and british public of millions nothing would be said. Its fu**ing bollox vilifying dwp fraud. And i am paying every penny back not of my own free willofc because i have to. I can not go bankrupt like so many business do and start up in different name next day. So before you judge me think back to your own tax return lies which if an of you are in business you will of lied.so f**k you shrivelled dick ignorant pigs. And no im not angry because of what you put exactly the opposite laughing my tits off

View attachment IMG_1508.JPG


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Hahahahahahaahahah


----------

